# Handy Display tauschen



## CiSaR (1. August 2008)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem:
Heute is einfach aus heiterem Himmel das Display meines Sony Ericsson W910i gerissen. Da SE keine Garantie auf gerissene Display´s gibt habe ich nun ein Problem und da wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo man ein neues Display zum ersetzten herbekommt oder ob jemand das hier machen kann.
Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen da das Handy gerade mal 5 Tage alt ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

naja, frag mal bei deinem Telefonshop nach...

Weil Displays sind immer sehr teuer, finden kannst du das, in dem du mal googelst, sind nicht soo schwer zu finden, Handyersatzteile.

Du brauchst allerdings entsprechendes Spezialwerkzeug, was du sicherlich nicht hast und auch entsprechende Erfahrung...


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. August 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen da das Handy gerade mal 5 Tage alt ist.


Mach nen Transportschaden draus oder such dir jemanden mit ner Haftpflicht der es fallen gelassen hat!

Hab nichts gesagt und bin auch schon wieder weg!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

Also letzteres ist wirklich 'ne schlechte Idee, denn die Haftpflichtversicherungen untersuchen Handydefekte generell und wenn zweifel an der Richtigkeit bestehen, wird das Telefon zum Gutachter geschickt, der das dann überprüft...

Wenn der dann feststellt, das das so nicht sein kann, kann die Versicherung weitere Maßnahmen einleiten, das sie die Zahlung verweigern und der Versicherungsschutz erlischt ist dabei noch das geringste Problem!!
Hier ist es nicht unüblich, das die Versicherer auch Strafanzeige wegen Versicherungsbetrug bzw versuchten stellen, da sowas gerade bei mobiltelefonen passiert.

Dein erster Vorschlag ist da vernünftiger bzw er sollte sich mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen...


----------



## exa (1. August 2008)

ja was hast du denn gemacht das das reißt???

bem: man sollte handys übrigens nicht zusammen mit schlüsseln, kleingeld, usb sticks, kronkorken usw in der hosentasche transportieren...


----------



## CiSaR (1. August 2008)

gar nix ich kamm nach hause hab das handy genommen und da war der display gerissen


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also letzteres ist wirklich 'ne schlechte Idee, denn die Haftpflichtversicherungen untersuchen Handydefekte generell und wenn zweifel an der Richtigkeit bestehen, wird das Telefon zum Gutachter geschickt, der das dann überprüft...


Das die Idee nicht gerade der Knaller ist, sollte klar sein.
Natürlich nur wenn es auch wirklich runter gefallen ist.
Jedem sollte klar sein was er macht.

Falls er es aber zugeschickt bekommen hat, wäre die andere Idee eine Lösung die man natürlich auch mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren muss.

Tante EDIT:


> gar nix ich kamm nach hause hab das handy genommen und da war der display gerissen


Dann sieht es wirklich so aus, als wäre es jemandem runtergefallen.
Von alleine reißen die nicht so schnell!


----------



## exa (1. August 2008)

hmmm hast du geschwister???


----------



## CiSaR (1. August 2008)

ja aber die waren aber nich da, haustier kommt auch nich infrage da die tür zu war, problem is jetzt aber das ich bereits beim inet shop angerufen habe wegen dem display, ich könnte zwar nochmal anrufen und fragen ob die mitspielen und ich halt sage das es transport schaden war, ich glaub aber nich das die mitmachen


----------



## Doc_Evil (1. August 2008)

Auch blöd!
Nach 5 Tagen wirst du damit auch schon telefoniert und rumgespielt haben.
Also sieht man ja das es benutzt wurde.
Mach deine Geschwister dafür verantwortlich!


----------



## CiSaR (1. August 2008)

also ich habe mal bei DUG nachgefragt und die wollen dafür 70€, das is fast die hälfte von meinem Handy das is voll die Abzocke


----------



## exa (1. August 2008)

is denn wirklich das display gerissen, oder nur die scheibe der oberschale???


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> also ich habe mal bei DUG nachgefragt und die wollen dafür 70€, das is fast die hälfte von meinem Handy das is voll die Abzocke


Das ist sogar noch recht günstig, die verlangen nur ~15€ Arbeitslohn!!

Das Display kostet ja schon 55€!!
Und die haben noch das Werkzeug + Erfahrung dazu...


----------



## CiSaR (1. August 2008)

bild ist leider etwas verpixelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist sogar noch recht günstig, die verlangen nur ~15€ Arbeitslohn!!
> 
> Das Display kostet ja schon 55€!!
> Und die haben noch das Werkzeug + Erfahrung dazu...



cool das mus ich ja nich mal löten bloß reinstecken und die torx schrauben zieher kann ich mir ausleihen


----------

